# SMITTY SKIFF



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

what kind of planning problems? I don't think there's many, if any, smitty skiff owners around here, at least not active posters, so maybe if you could describe the problems we could help trouble shoot, at least until another smitty owner chimes in.  - eric


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Post some pics too, especially back of boat with motor. whats the boat length? weight if you know it. what shaft length and transom height?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

moved topic. your get more replies here... oh and PLEASE DON'T TYPE WITH ALL CAPS. It's considered bad forum etiquette. 

There are a lot of factors that can affect speed and planing. if you can get some pix up we might be able to help.

Cheers and welcome!
Capt. Jan


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard> I would love to see pictures of your boat. Is the problem new or have you always had problems planing? Some folks have had success with dol-phin type skeg planers while others have had to go with trim tabs. Others still have had to increase their horsepower. Lastly, rearranging your load (gas tank and other heavy stuff up front) can sometimes fix what ails ya. Give us a report. 
Thresh 
oh, and I'll take a barqs rootbeer with lots of ice please.


----------



## Permit166 (Jul 21, 2010)

I currently own the same boat, ill post pictures of it if you would like. I totally re-did mine. first off, that 4-stroke is killing you. Its good on fuel but not good out of the hole. Second, try a 4 blade, stern lifting prop. Itll pick the whole back of the boat out of the water. I also put a 60 yamaha 2 stroke on mine. It gets ALOT of looks. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

my buddy had a 16' with a 25 or 30 yammi 2 stk and it ran great. believe it got up to 28mph with both of us.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, wrong prop, motor issues, maybe waterlogged hull? Post some pics.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

Which model do you have.....there were 3 different models that were made....I have the sight fisher with a 60 merc on mine


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

anybody notice the date this was posted?

just sayin...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

> anybody notice the date this was posted?
> 
> just sayin...


 [smiley=doh1.gif]


----------

